# CPU-cooler for 1155(i5 2500K)



## Jurge92 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey.

I've been thinking of buying a CPU-cooler for my i5 2500K CPU, but I'm not sure which is the best to buy.

Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## cbooker (Jun 19, 2011)

It's a little pricey but if you can get the Noctua NH-D14, I also just built a computer with the I5-2500K and it keeps it nice and cool


----------



## Shane (Jun 19, 2011)

cbooker said:


> It's a little pricey but if you can get the Noctua NH-D14,



 :good: Very good cooler,Although OP it depends on your budget?

Do you have a decent sized case?


----------



## ICMB (Jun 20, 2011)

Nevakonaza said:


> :good: Very good cooler,Although OP it depends on your budget?
> 
> Do you have a decent sized case?



I have a Coolermaster Haf 912 will a noctua fit?


----------



## BurningSkyline (Jun 20, 2011)

ICMB said:


> I have a Coolermaster Haf 912 will a noctua fit?



You could always go with a Hyper 212 Plus, V6GT, or V8.


----------



## Jurge92 (Jun 20, 2011)

I have the Antec Miditower Three Hundred ATX Black.

I've been thinking of getting the Hyper 212 Plus cooler for my CPU. It's pretty cheap, and that's quite important.


----------



## linkin (Jun 20, 2011)

The 212+ is an excellent cooler for the price, it's good.


----------



## mihir (Jun 20, 2011)

Jurge92 said:


> I have the Antec Miditower Three Hundred ATX Black.
> 
> I've been thinking of getting the Hyper 212 Plus cooler for my CPU. It's pretty cheap, and that's quite important.



The 212+ is an amazing cooler for the price and coupled with some great heatsink fans it works wonders.
I would recommend the Scythe Ultra Kaze for heatsink fans.

@ICMB 
The Noctua's height is 160mm and the width of the Case is 230mm
Some would be taken by the motherboard and the standoffs and then also the difference between the backplate and the back case cover.
I think it would fit but then the top will also be pretty close to the side case cover.


----------



## Jurge92 (Jun 20, 2011)

mihir said:


> The 212+ is an amazing cooler for the price and coupled with some great heatsink fans it works wonders.
> I would recommend the Scythe Ultra Kaze for heatsink fans.


I've read on some sites that the 212+ is quite big. Do you think it will fit in my Miditower Three Hundred ATX Black?


----------



## mihir (Jun 20, 2011)

Jurge92 said:


> I've read on some sites that the 212+ is quite big. Do you think it will fit in my Miditower Three Hundred ATX Black?



Yes it will fit the Antec 300.
Is is 205mm in width and the HSF is 158mm so it will fit.


----------



## Jurge92 (Jun 20, 2011)

mihir said:


> Yes it will fit the Antec 300.
> Is is 205mm in width and the HSF is 158mm so it will fit.


Thanks for the quick reply!:good:


----------



## ICMB (Jun 21, 2011)

BurningSkyline said:


> You could always go with a Hyper 212 Plus, V6GT, or V8.



I was thinking about them but my friends told me that they are not good


----------



## Perkomate (Jun 21, 2011)

Hyper 212 + is amazing. Don't let anyone tell you otherwise.


----------

